# boliche



## alexacohen

Jaén said:


> Aunque después de todo esto, por qué sería un crimen mover el mondongo ("u lo que sea") en un boliche? Hay algunos boliches donde tocan música y se puede bailar mientras se levantan los pinos.!


**** Hilo dividido. 
Viene de aquí:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1086623
Martine (Mod...)


Pero, ¿qué es un boliche?


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Hola:

**** Hilo dividido. Martine (Mod...)

Si, un Boliche en Uruguay puede ser un Pub también.

Al juego se le dice *bolos *, se podrá hacer trafico de drogas en ambos sin problemas.

*Me gustaria saber de Valdo de que lugar es esta noticia, el nos podrá decir de que boliche se trata.*


 Saludos!


----------



## Jaén

Hola, Toño!

En el pedazo de Cono Sur en que vivo "um boliche" sí es un lugar donde se juega bolos 

Pero es bueno saber que sea una discoteca en otros países. En todo caso, "mover el mondongo", "mover el bote" en una discoteca es de lo más normal del mundo.

**** Hilo dividido. Martine (Mod...)

Saludos!


----------



## Vampiro

Hola.
Es verdad, en el cono sur un boliche puede ser ambas cosas: un lugar donde se juega bolos, o un pub, discoteca, lugar de diversión nocturna.
Pero también es un negocio pequeño, algo informal, que vende de todo; el típico "almacén de barrio", donde se puede comprar de todo casi a cualquier hora.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Buenas:
Como habla de levantar los pinos imagino que se refiere al juego de bolos o bowling, como se le dice todavía por estas tierras. Agrego que en Uruguay el llamar boliche a un lugar bailable de categoría aceptable es algo relativamente moderno. Antes el típico boliche de ciudad era un bar de copas, de esos de tomar de parado en el mostrador, de jugar al truco y con una mesa de casín, solo para hombres, para que quede más claro. El boliche de campaña sumaba a eso la venta de una infinidad de cosas para que la gente de las estancias se aprovisionara sin necesidad de tener que ir hasta el pueblo. Como bien indica Vampiro, hoy en día a cualquier negocio pequeño se le llama boliche.
Saludos


----------



## Polizón

Hola:
En el Perú al juego se le conoce más por su nombre en inglés: _bowling_, pero también se entiende boliche o bolos. 
Lo de nogocio pequeño, como un bar hace tiempo que no lo escucho, pero estoy seguro que personas de más de 50 años de edad todavía la usan.
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## coquis14

Vampiro said:


> Hola.
> Es verdad, en el cono sur un boliche puede ser ambas cosas: un lugar donde se juega bolos, o un pub, discoteca, lugar de diversión nocturna.
> Pero también es un negocio pequeño, algo informal, que vende de todo; el típico "almacén de barrio", donde se puede comprar de todo casi a cualquier hora.
> Saludos.
> _


 


Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Buenas:
> Como habla de levantar los pinos imagino que se refiere al juego de bolos o bowling, como se le dice todavía por estas tierras. Agrego que en Uruguay el llamar boliche a un lugar bailable de categoría aceptable es algo relativamente moderno. Antes el típico boliche de ciudad era un bar de copas, de esos de tomar de parado en el mostrador, de jugar al truco y con una mesa de casín, solo para hombres, para que quede más claro. El boliche de campaña sumaba a eso la venta de una infinidad de cosas para que la gente de las estancias se aprovisionara sin necesidad de tener que ir hasta el pueblo. Como bien indica Vampiro, hoy en día a cualquier negocio pequeño se le llama boliche.
> Saludos


 Además de todo esto que mencionaron acá también se puede usar para pequeños restaurantes.
Saludos


----------



## romarsan

Hola.

No he oído usar el término "boliche" nada más que en una canción de los Náufragos que sonó y sonó un verano unos cuantos eones atrás.


De boliche en boliche
me gusta la noche me gusta el bochinche
soy feliz como vivo mi chica es un tiro
y me gusta bailar

Así pues, sin haber oído usar el término en conversación alguna, se lo oí a este grupo musical argentino que sonó mucho en España.

Saludos


----------



## aleCcowaN

En la Argentina la palabra boliche es de larga data y tiene otros usos:



> Era un amigo del jefe
> que con un boliche estaba;
> yerba y tabaco nos  daba
> por la pluma de avestruz,
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ¡Ah, pulpero  habilidoso!
> nada le solia faltar.
> ¡ahijuna!, para tragar
> tenía un buche  de ñandú;
> la gente le dió en llamar
> -el boliche de virtú.-
> 
> "El Gaucho Martín Fierro", José Hernández, 1872


El boliche y la pulpería, generalmente el mismo establecimiento, fueron los _shopping centers_ del descampado durante el siglo XIX. El término boliche asociado a bar fue y sigue siendo usado en el habla coloquial. Se extendió luego a los lugares donde se bailaba, los "boliches bailables" y alguna "nueva" generación -pues todas las generaciones son nuevas en algún momento- asoció "boliche" a las discotecas.

El término boliche no identifica al juego de bolos en la Argentina, salvo por los doblajes antiguos, que lo usaban; así que en general, si le dicen a un argentino "jugar al boliche", probablemente lo entienda pero no usa el término, salvo quizá para comunicarse con extranjeros. El término local es bowling.

Extra: "Los Náufragos" (1969/73) eran argentinos, y Francis Smith (en la vida real Francisco Brydon Smith) fue el autor de "De boliche en boliche" ¡Si habré visto Música en Libertad cuando era chico! (disponible en tú-tubo, con imágenes de diferentes países).


----------



## The Solitary

Esa palabra se usa actualmente en Argentina para referirse a las discotecas asi se llaman vulgarmente en la actualidad.

Saludos


----------



## Argónida

Es curioso. Para mí un boliche es esto:

*boliche**1**.*

*6. *m. Horno pequeño para hacer carbón de leña.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


De hecho, en la provincia de Cádiz hay un pueblo cuyo gentilicio es bolichero/bolichera, y su origen está en este significado de la palabra.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Argónida, ¿cómo le llaman al lugar donde se juega esto?


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Toño, mientras esperas por Argónida por acá le decimos bowling, bueh! _"bóblin",_ es su pronunciación...

Saludos
Rosa

Edito: se entiende perfectamente si dices, boliche, aunque algunos harian una mueca de burla, lo más común es "bowling".


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá el juego se llama boliche, al igual que el establecimiento donde se practica.


----------



## Alma Shofner

En el noroeste de México también se le llama boliche al juego que mostró Toño y lo mismo para el lugar donde se practica.
No se le llama en inglés (bowling) ni en lo que suena a spánglish (bóblin), sólo boliche.
Lo que sí, también hay quienes le dicen jugar a los bolos y al lugar también se le puede llamar bol de algo. Por ejemplo "Bol del Yaqui". 
Saludos


----------



## Argónida

ToñoTorreón said:


> Argónida, ¿cómo le llaman al lugar donde se juega esto?


 
Hola, Toño. Le llamamos *bolera*.


----------



## Ynez

Yo la palabra "boliche" solo la conocía de un tango (no sé si más), y por el sentido siempre me imaginé que eran "bares". Ahora no me acuerdo de cómo era la canción.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Además de todo lo dicho, una de las acepciones de *boliche *corresponde a *chiringuito *en España.


----------



## Polizón

Argónida said:


> De hecho, en la provincia de Cádiz hay un pueblo cuyo gentilicio es bolichero/bolichera, y su origen está en este significado de la palabra.


 
Bolichera es en el Perú una embarcación de pesca. Vean una foto.
Originalmente eran embarcaciones más pequeñas que las de la foto, pero en general a todas estas naves se les denomina bolichera. Recién me puse a pensar que un *boliche *también es la red que usan en estas embarcaciones de pesca. Ver aquí y aquí.
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## Emmitas

Un boliche es una "bailanta",donde los jovenes y no tan jovenes van a bailar.


----------



## swift

* Nueva pregunta* 

Me pregunto en qué países *'boliche'* se usa para referirse al juguete que consiste en una bola taladrada sujeta con un cordón a un palito aguzado; el juego consiste en lanzar la bola al aire y recogerla acertando a introducirla en la punta, insertando ésta en el taladro. También hay boliches que consisten en una bolita que se recoge dentro de una cazoleta. En México, este juguete se conoce con el nombre de balero y en Costa Rica con el del bolero.

Mi pregunta es, de nuevo, *¿en qué países se usa 'boliche' para referirse al juguete descrito arriba?*

Gracias. ​


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En Uruguay es igual que en México: *balero*. Que también es cabeza humana grande, un cabezón. Por el solo gusto de complicar las cosas también califica a alguien inteligente: _es un balero para la matemática._ Y si un chico le dice a una chica (o viceversa) que quiere _jugar al balero_, puede ser que sea literal el sentido o puede que no, depende de la edad de los chicos.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Por acá a ese "juguete", le llamamos _*"perinola"*_.}

Para nosotros el boliche, podría ser el juego de Bowling.

Saludos


----------



## swift

Asumo entonces que el juguete que describí es llamado 'boliche' en el español peninsular solamente.


----------



## susantash

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Buenas:
> Agrego que en Uruguay el llamar boliche a un lugar bailable de categoría aceptable es algo relativamente moderno. Antes el típico boliche de ciudad era un bar de copas, de esos de tomar de parado en el mostrador, de jugar al truco y con una mesa de casín, solo para hombres, para que quede más claro. Tal cual. Yo estoy como entre medio de las dos generaciones así que todavía me suena un poco "pendex" o porteño llamarle _boliche_ a las discotecas o los pubs.
> Como bien indica Vampiro, hoy en día a cualquier negocio pequeño se le llama boliche. Esto la verdad que nunca lo escuché..., pero bueno, será que vivo encerrada en mi casa o entre los libros
> Saludos


----------



## romarsan

No José, en España también se le llama perinola, como apuntó Rosangelus.


----------



## romarsan

En España si se conoce el término en el sentido que apuntó Vampiro, incluso hay una canción, ya pasada de moda que tuvo su éxito hace unos años que lo utiliza así:
De boliche en boliche
me gusta la noche
me gusta el bochinche
soy feliz como vivo
mi chica es un tiro
y me gusta bailar


----------



## Vampiro

Acá en los sures nones, se llama "emboque".
Y una perinola es algo parecido a un trompo, pero que se hace girar con los dedos.
_


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

susantash said:
			
		

> Esto la verdad que nunca lo escuché..., pero bueno, será que vivo encerrada en mi casa o entre los libros


Es un uso irónico. El del pequeño comerciante o empresario que dice "cierro el boliche y voy para allá". El "boliche" puede ser una casa que vende lámparas, por solo poner un ejemplo.


			
				romarsan said:
			
		

> En España si se conoce el término en el sentido que apuntó Vampiro, incluso hay una canción,


Autoría de los Náufragos, si no me equivoco. Un conjunto argentino de los años 70. Según me cuentan, porque yo no era nacido.


----------



## swift

Hmm... De nuevo mi pregunta: ¿cómo estar seguros? Porque una perinola es un trompo, como lo ha explicado Vampiro.

Un boliche, el juguete, es esto:

boliche / balero / bolero (de cazoleta)

boliche / balero / bolero (de taladro)

P.D. Acabo de efectuar una breve búsqueda de imágenes para "perinola" y en efecto he observado que en algunos países se llama perinola al balero. El DRAE anota este uso como Venezolano.


----------



## romarsan

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Es un uso irónico. El del pequeño comerciante o empresario que dice "cierro el boliche y voy para allá". El "boliche" puede ser una casa que vende lámparas, por solo poner un ejemplo.
> 
> Autoría de los Náufragos, si no me equivoco. Un conjunto argentino de los años 70. Según me cuentan, porque yo no era nacido.



Jajaja, no te voy a cobrar esta oportunidad que te di de hacerte propaganda entre las féminas del foro.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá esto es lo que entendemos:

Balero
Pirinola
Trompo
Boliche


----------



## swift

Gracias Toño por confirmar el sentido de boliche para México. Lo que todavía no me ha quedado claro es en qué países un boliche es un balero.

Hay que mencionar, para que el hilo quede más completo, que el lugar donde se juega a los bolos también se llama boliche.


----------



## jorgema

En el Perú, 'boliche' es el lugar donde se juegan bolos; aunque últimamente también se usa el inglés _'bowling_'. El juego que menciona swift era el *bolero*, palabra que está desapareciendo ya que ahora casi ningún niño juega con boleros. Me llama la atención que en algunos lugares le digan a ese juguete 'perinola'. Para mí, una perinola era una especie primitiva y simple de trompo, una peonza como indica el diccionario.


----------



## Cbes

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá esto es lo que entendemos:
> 
> Balero
> Pirinola en Argentina: perinola
> Trompo
> Boliche por acá "bowling"


----------



## swift

Buenos días:

¿Se tratará de una acepción en desuso?



> *boliche 4.     * m.  Juguete de madera o hueso, que se compone de un palo terminado en punta  por un extremo y con una cazoleta en el otro, y de una bola taladrada  sujeta por un cordón al medio del palo y que, lanzada al aire, se  procura recoger, ya en la cazoleta, ya acertando a meterle en el taladro  la punta del palo.
> 
> DRAE.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

swift said:


> Buenos días:
> 
> ¿Se tratará de una acepción en desuso?


Muy probablemente. Ayer lo miré en el CORDE y luego me olvidé de comentarlo: hay algunos casos allí en los que por el contexto, se puede inferir que se trata de ese juego. 


> Yo, sí, padre prior; yo mismo. - Hacedme la gracia, dijo entonces el prior con desdén, de ir a la Cruz de San Martín * a comprar un boliche * y andaros a jugar por esas calles, o recogiendo piedras y guijarros en vuestro herreruelo ir a apedrear los perros por las esquinas y plazas


*AÑO: 1844* AUTOR: Foz, Braulio TÍTULO: Vida de Pedro Saputo PAÍS: ESPAÑA TEMA: 12.Relato extenso novela y otras formas similares PUBLICACIÓN: Francisco Ynduráin; Domingo Ynduráin, Cátedra (Madrid), 1986

No es seguro que se refiera al balero, bien puede ser otra cosa, pero al menos es claro que se trata de algo con lo que los niños pueden jugar.


----------



## jjcroque

Boliche en Chile es un neogcio pequeño o un bar o pub. Acá no se utiliza como discoteque, a diferencia de Argentina y Uruguay, donde además tiene esa acepción. Creo que es un término muy extendido en los tres países, pero sobre todo en los otros dos, y me da la impresión que en Argentina, hoy en día, está más limitado a lugar para ir a bailar.

Ahira, del bowling, acá se le llama así: "bowling" o "bolos", pero boliche jamás.


----------



## Anate

Polizón said:


> Bolichera es en el Perú una embarcación de pesca. Vean una foto.
> Originalmente eran embarcaciones más pequeñas que las de la foto, pero en general a todas estas naves se les denomina bolichera. Recién me puse a pensar que un *boliche *también es la red que usan en estas embarcaciones de pesca. Ver aquí y aquí.
> Saludos,
> Polizón


En la provincia de Málaga (Andalucía) y más concretamente en Fuengirola, existe una pedanía o barrio llamado "Los Boliches" que tomó su nombre en una técnica de pesca practicada allí hace algún tiempo. La embarcación y las redes también se llamaron igual.
Con respecto al juego del palito y de la bola, siempre lo he conocido como boliche aunque también tenía otro nombre que he olvidado.
un saludo


----------



## vante04

Boliches, discoteca, pub, almacén, pero también en Uruguay se le llama boliches a los bares,Bar  lugares donde las personas mayores van a jugar al truco, a tomar una copita, donde se encuentran a mirar algun partido de fútbol, a jugar al pool.
Marcaríai la diferecia con un restaurant. En los boliches donde se desarrollan las actividades que he mencionado no se sirve comida. Generalmente alcohol y algun cafecito que otro. Y de fondo el el boliche algún folcklore.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Bueee, ya que insisten en enredar el tema más y más, yo contribuyo: 

En mi tierra natal, una pequeña ciudad de varios miles de habitantes al oriente llamada Ocaña, se les llama «boliches» a las canicas y «boliche» al juego de las canicas. 

Ninguno de los otros significados que han dicho se usa en Colombia (hasta donde yo sé), pero creo que se entiende (o al menos yo lo entiendo) con el significado del juego de los bolos (que se entiende, que no se usa).


----------



## vante04

Emmitas buenos dias! Discrepo con usted. Una cosa es un boliche y otra cosa es una bailanta,  y considero que en ambos casos concurren personas de cualquier edad. 
El término no clasifica a las personas en rago de edad.


----------

